#ubuntu-in 2019-09-27
<Guest71016> hi
<Guest71016> goodmornig
<Guest71016> ihd installed kde plasma desktop de on ubantu ...then i restartd pc and login loop stated ..i cant login..
<Guest71016> hello good morning
<Guest71016> anybody is here to help..?
